# Enzo z Blitz vom Kleinen Hain



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I was trying my hand at stacking Enzo this morning and thought I would share. Not my best work being he was more interested in the horses 





































thanks for looking


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice! Awesome dog!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Stunning!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice looking boy Wanda!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Wanda, you have a gorgeous boy there, and not too shabby on the stacking either though he was more interested in the horses, lol!!! How old is he?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Your dog is just so gorgeous, his colours are fabulous.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Everyone this was my first try at stacking this boy, he did pretty good 

Thanks Kelly, Enzo just turned 16 months old. He still has a lot of filling out to do. I try to keep him thin because he's in training for agility, which he will be doing for real this fall....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is turning into a looker (not that he wasn't before!) I think he's darkened up ALOT,,looks just like Daddy !!!

I'll have to try and stack his wacky "sista" if I can get someone behind the camera! LOL..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Daine, Enzo has turned out to be everything I wanted him to be and keeps getting better 

Would love to see new pictures of Masi, its so hard to get someone to work the camera that can take a picture I'm happy with, I'm to picky


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he definately looks like a mini me Max! I gotta get some new DIFFERENT shots,,it's hard to get ones of the 'tornado'. She rarely sits still long enough)

Did you see the last ones I posted here??


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't wait to see him full grown and filled out!!!!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Really unique and gorgeous dog! You must be very proud.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane Enzo is the same way, always moving so I kinda set him up where he could watch the horses, that and I took his ball and put it over to the front of him..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Kelly Enzo is already at close to 80 lbs and is 25in tall last checked. I'm thinking he will weigh in grown at around 90 to 95


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW he is a big boy!!!! My guy Zavien is at 95-100 (in the winter). 95 is a better weight for Zavien though ;-) You sure kept the right boy there


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

He is a pretty good size boy thats for sure but Mary a member here on the forum came to my house this past weekend with 2 of Max's kids Enzo's half brothers now they are really big boys. We took some picture, Mary will post some here later today. Nice looking kids


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I've seen some picture's of Max's pups and he sure does produce some nice looking puppies!!!! That's awesome that you can have little get togethers like that. I'll be on the look out to see those picture's too ;-)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Gorgeous Enzo! (But then I told him that over the weekend didn't I??)
And he is not only a looker, but has very nice temperament and agility skills to boot.

Will try to post pictures of The Boys, but my house is just a wee-bit crazy right now. 
Gotta run catch a marauding puppy!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Wanda! I love love love Enzo! In 2-3 years.... I will knocking on your door for one of his puppies. Poor Scott makes fun of me because I have his page as a favorite on my web browser. he he! 

Can't wait to see him fill out and become even more hunkier! :wub:


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Wow.. I'm speechless. I think I can honestly say, that Enzo is the best looking GSD I've ever seen. He's absolutely STUNNING. I love the ring around his eyes. What a beautiful pup you've got yourself. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kira Just keep watching my website, I'm sure I will breed him someday. Right now he's going to earn a few titles and I'm still looking for the right female for him.


Adrian thanks for your kind words..Enzo thanks you too


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

No worries there.  I just can't do more than looking at pictures for now.... If I came and looked now i would just make a scene. Imagine a 4 year old that can't get her candy at the grocery store.... kicking, screaming, being dragged out of the store!!! Thats me! 

Either that or I would end up with a female puppy hiding in the back seat and a very surprised boyfriend upon my return. lol


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW!!!! Enzo is simply stunning! I am in love :wub: The markings around his eyes are amazing and just 'complete' the picture


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks again 

Kira did you ever meet my kids when they were younger ??? lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He is stunning!


----------

